# TTW Live Competition #2



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

Date: 10th anniversary (I hope you know what I'm talking about) 
Place: TwistTheWeb.com

Schedule:

```
2x2     10:00 EDT - Avg 12
3x3     10:45 EDT - Avg 12
OH      11:30 EDT - Avg 12
Mag     12:15 EDT - Avg 5
MMag    1:00  EDT - Avg 5
Break   until 1:30 ET
4x4     1:30 EDT  - Avg 5
5x5     2:15 EDT  - Avg 5
Pyra    3:00 EDT  - Avg 12
Sq-1    3:45 EDT  - Avg 12
Mega    4:30 EDT  - Avg 5
```
*Magics will be help in the 3x3 section*

_Event List_


Spoiler



*2x2:*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, mDiPalma

*3x3:*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, mDiPalma, Clayy9

*OH*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko

*Magic*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: theZcuber

*Master Magic*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: None

*4x4*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, mDiPalma

*5x5*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko

*Pyraminx*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko

*Square-1*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: None

*Megaminx*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko



Competitors:

```
Forum Name / TTW Name
theZcuber  / thezcuber
aminayuko  / aminayuko
mDiPalma   / mDiPalma
Clayy9     / Clayy9
```
To sign up, please include your TTW username and the competitions you wish to compete in.
If you kibitz, or otherwise don't complete a round, it is counted as a DNS, with one exception.
If you cannot complete a round for a reason that is not under your control, you may redo the missed rounds sometime after that event but before I upload the results.
The results will be uploaded here, in this post. 


Not Showing Up


Spoiler



If you cannot make it to a certain round then you must PM me before the round is supposed to start.
I will wait in the room for 5 minutes max, and if no one shows then I will leave.

If you do not show up for a round you signed up for, you will be displayed in the results, although all solves will be DNS.

Most importantly, if you do not show up to 2 or more rounds you signed up for (and didn't notify me you won't show) then you will not be able to participate in the next n competition(s), where n is the number of rounds minus one you did not show up to.



Points System/Rewards


Spoiler



1st place in each event gets full points value
2nd place in each event gets 2/3 points value (rounded up)
3rd place in each event gets 1/3 points value (rounded up)
2x2 - 10 points
3x3 - 15 points
OH - 15 points
Magic - 5 points
MMagic - 5 points
4x4 - 15 points
5x5 - 20 points
Pyra - 10 points
Sq-1 - 10 points
Mega - 20 points

Now you're probably wondering, what's all these points for??!!!
The top 3 people will get money back from my store. This money back is essentially, for 1 month (so until October 3rd), any purchases you make from CuberShop you will get money back. How much? Well, it depends on how much you order. You will receive $n back, where n is the number of items you ordered (excluding stickers)



Banned


Spoiler



From this competition: wballard, chicken9290
From this competition, as well as #3: Waffo


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Reserved for results

Also, I put this up 2 days ago, yet nobody has signed up. If nobody signs up by tomorrow morning when I check this, it'll be rescheduled to next Sunday.


----------



## aminayuko (Sep 1, 2011)

i'll join for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5, pyra, and mega


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope you've improved at megaminx a little bit


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 2, 2011)

My username is mmitchev.

Put me down for 2x2, 3x3 and pyra


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 2, 2011)

mDiPalma: 2x2, 3x3, 3x3oh, 4x4

pl0x.

peace.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

mDiPalma, one thing. If you start trolling like you did last time, I'm not including you in the results. Simple as that


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2011)

That was funny lol.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm being dead serious though. It was very annoying last week


----------



## aminayuko (Sep 2, 2011)

i think you should ban mDiPalma forever because a few days ago he tried to steal info from convinsa
he can't be trusted. he is very suspicious


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, I have to drop out, there's stuff I have to do tomorrow.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i think you should ban mDiPalma forever because a few days ago he tried to steal info from convinsa
> he can't be trusted. he is very suspicious


Never heard of that...

Also, its starts tomorrow morning, and there's very few people signed up. If I don't get 2 more registrations overnight, then it'll be rescheduled to next Sunday.

If I do get the registrations, and for some reason I don't show up, someone step up and start it. I don't post scrambles, so it doesn't really matter if you record those, just the times


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

It appears as though it's rescheduled to next Sunday. There will also be less events from now on. 
Sorry to those of you that did register.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 3, 2011)

why did you ban them?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

I specifically said if they didn't show to 2+ events they signed up for, they're banned for that mant competitions minus 1


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 3, 2011)

_I'll compete in 3x3._


----------



## cubernya (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to run this. The only way I can be sure is if I take out a lot of events...

The events that would be left would be 2-4 and OH (taking out megaminx, sq-1, magics, 5x5, and pyraminx)

This plus the fact that I would be on a tight schedule, as I would have to do one event every half hour


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I can't do this. I'm far too occupied. If someone else wants to run this then feel free, but I won't be for the time being.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 13, 2011)

No more comps?


----------

